# Auswerten ob Spannung auf Leitung



## Boerns (16 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche einen Sensor mit dem ich an einer Leitung feststellen kann ob Spannung vorhanden ist oder nicht 
entweden zum drüber schieben oder anklippen.

diesen dann an eine SPS.

möchte damit überwachen ob ein Leitungsschutzschalter ausgelöst hat oder nicht.

ein direkter Anschluß an den Leitungsschutzschalter ist leider nicht ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2020)

Über was für eine Spannung reden wir denn? Und AC oder DC. Bei 230 V könnte man ja z.b. auf einen AC Eingang gehen oder wenn nur 24V DC Eingänge zur Verfügung stehen, ein Koppelrelais verwenden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2020)

Währe es den möglich indirekt über den Strom zu erfassen?

https://www.ziehl.com/de/produkte/detail/STWA1S-66/


----------



## Boerns (20 Februar 2020)

es geht um 230 V 

Der AC Eingang oder ein Koppelrelais wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Nur sind die Abgänge der Sicherungsautometen nach oben in den Schrank auf Reihenklemmen gelegt worden.
An den Reihenklemmen ist kein freier Platz vorhanden.

So müsste ich alle Reihenklemmen umbauen oder austauschen um den Draht unterzubringen.


----------



## Boerns (20 Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank

das ist ein super Ansatz.
Das Teil werde ich Testen


----------

